# walmart snow removal bid



## dirtrd

Hi guys just looking for any advice on bidding snow removal for a super walmart. I've plowed before but just residential, with a 1 ton truck. I've been looking at a Kubota M7040 for logging this winter thinking I could use it for the walmart plowing as well Would that and a sander on the truck do it? This would be my only plow account thinking I could leave tractor on site most of the time. This walmart is in a rural area so plenty of space for snow banks but would have to remove at some point if over capacity from heavy snow fall. Looks like a plow frame mount is stronger than quick attach option. Or maybe skid steer would be all around better option. Then there's bidding on this there looking for an "all inclusive $" I can bid on residential driveways but commercial and parking lots no so much. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Randall Ave

These guys will want to see a satellite picture of the site. Who are you dealing with? A NSP? Or Walmart directly. Do you have a salter, how many employees do you have? And it's kinda late for them to be looking for someone.


----------



## FredG

I thought all the Walmart's were handled by NSP's ? I'm assuming you would need at least another truck. I would want a loader there a long with the skid and truck. I don't know the size maybe the skid and truck will be fine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well, we made it to November 9 before someone posted for this year asking how to bid their Wally World. 

Personally, I would pass on doing it until you do a few small-medium commercial, or unless you've got a good backup plan. Walmart's are picky and demanding. This is coming from someone that does several walmart stores.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> These guys will want to see a satellite picture of the site. Who are you dealing with? A NSP? Or Walmart directly. Do you have a salter, how many employees do you have? And it's kinda late for them to be looking for someone.


Got to be a NSP to be looking this time of year.


----------



## FredG

What do you do in the Summer months. You got experience with loaders, Skids, tractors, Do you have any Men with the same. You can't do it alone. You got to know how to move snow in a productive manner. You can not have guys picking up windrows and not stacking correctly and know where to put the snow.

I have no problem with a Guy getting his feet wet. You have to know what your in for and have guys that can knock it out. You have to have safety minded people. Can you get a GL for a Walmart? Some insurance company's may tell you that's to much for you with limited experience.

What your plan with men and equipment for the sidewalks? What about spreading and do you have a place to store it. What is your backup plan? At least your in a rural area the people are more aware of snow. .


----------



## Philbilly2

be careful with thinking you can leave your equipment on site at a wal mart also.

I had 3 of them all on the same road but in different towns. 2 of them I was allowed to leave equipment there, one I was not and had to rent space from a neighboring business to the property to park stuff.


----------



## Philbilly2

and I will say that I have done wal marts with only a truck and skid loader before. It is possible, but what is your backup plan for when something breaks or if you get bombed with snow. I had pieces that were dedicated to that lot, but it was very common when a truck would finish another route, he would head that way to clean and tuck if needed.

Super wal marts never close which means that if it is a blizzard, you will have to plow with the storm and plow around all the idiots that wait till there are 6 inches on the ground to go get bread and milk...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> be careful with thinking you can leave your equipment on site at a wal mart also.
> 
> I had 3 of them all on the same road but in different towns. 2 of them I was allowed to leave equipment there, one I was not and had to rent space from a neighboring business to the property to park stuff.


Yes I heard a guy crying about a job he had they did not want the equipment on site. I think they will just have to pay more money if your equipment to move snow is a eyesore.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Yes I heard a guy crying about a job he had they did not want the equipment on site. I think they will just have to pay more money if your equipment to move snow is a eyesore.


I had it for two or three years before that and I was always able to leave things on site. Things changed and when I mobilized equipment, I was told it could not sit on site over night... well crap.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> I had it for two or three years before that and I was always able to leave things on site. Things changed and when I mobilized equipment, I was told it could not sit on site over night... well crap.


Did they give you a reason? Or just tell you to get rid of it? I think the eyesore thing is stupid. I know you don't want no leaking POS there but that's crazy.


----------



## dieselss

One tractor and one truck huh?
Wait, only one truck at this point. 
What's your backup plan?

What's your plowing experience?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't worry about price, the NSP will give to you, then deduct, and deduct.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Did they give you a reason? Or just tell you to get rid of it? I think the eyesore thing is stupid. I know you don't want no leaking POS there but that's crazy.


The village has a no overnight parking ordinance was the reason I was given...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> The village has a no overnight parking ordinance was the reason I was given...


Wow, Never heard that one before. I thought you meant the client.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Wow, Never heard that one before. I thought you meant the client.


I did. The manager never said anything for 2 or 3 seasons, then out of the blue on the next season said that the village has a no outside parking rule... so I moved the stuff across the street and parked it... outside.

The issue in the wal mart lot steamed from the semi parking overnight, but trickled down hill to me and my stuff.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I know the wal mart here you can store equipment but not salt on site.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't worry about price, the NSP will give to you, then deduct, and deduct.


The Walmarts here have gone direct...No NSP....But you should know that since your the CEO-CFO of Arctic Snow and Servi-Pro


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can you define "here"

"Here" as in de toilet
Or
"Here" as in Chiraq
Or
"Here" as in New Hampshire were the OP is from


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Are these lots direct with Walmart or through a NSP?





Defcon 5 said:


> The Walmarts here have gone direct...No NSP....But you should know that since your the CEO-CFO of Arctic Snow and Servi-Pro


Something must have changed in the last two weeks of your posting I did not get the memo.

That explains why Walmart is late in the game scrambling to find snow plow contractors,

Good detective work.

Okay boys name your price you got them by the short hairs with the season closing in.


----------



## Randall Ave

I think the OP flew the coop.


----------



## dirtrd

Thanks guys appreciate it. Yeah its probably too much to handle right now and not enough experience commercial plowing. Stick to my logging in the woods


----------



## Randall Ave

If you have any equipment to do this kind of work. Sub out to someone else on a location like a Wally world. Then see the ins and outs on that guys dime. Then if you want to, bid on one.


----------



## dirtrd

Thanks, I've been thinking exactly that


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

FredG said:


> I thought all the Walmart's were handled by NSP's ? I'm assuming you would need at least another truck. I would want a loader there a long with the skid and truck. I don't know the size maybe the skid and truck will be fine.


They are, even if you dealt with walmart directly, they're the cheapest at everything they do in business... search walmart, steer clear, plow a target or something else if you want to do a chain retailer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No matter what anyone says, they aren't worth $40,000 a season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> If you have any equipment to do this kind of work. Sub out to someone else on a location like a Wally world. Then see the ins and outs on that guys dime. Then if you want to, bid on one.


JDG does 3 Walmart's, he'll be glad to teach you and have you steal his work...
If I were an employer I'd be pissed that someone suggested this, learn on your own dime and get your own work, no need to devalue the work of someone who teaches you the ropes.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I wonder what they go for around here. Most of the cities average just under 20". Plow 7-10 times a year. Salt maybe 15-20.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mr.Markus said:


> JDG does 3 Walmart's, he'll be glad to teach you and have you steal his work...
> If I were an employer I'd be pissed that someone suggested this, learn on your own dime and get your own work, no need to devalue the work of someone who teaches you the ropes.


It would be more of work under someone else who can bid properly, tell you what to do, and calls when you need to be there. They're still making money off you, even if you take longer learning the ropes. Not everyone had a parent or friend to show them what to do (not saying you did, I've just noticed a lot of business owners have). I learned to plow as an employee, and learned/learning the business as a sub. Except the pay being less, I love being a sub. No headaches to deal with, one check comes in, no time spent bidding on properties that I don't hear from. Works out for both parties.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> No matter what anyone says, they aren't worth $40,000 a season.


$40,002 a season???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> $40,002 a season???


$40,002.39


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> $40,002.39


+ tax...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> + tax...


No...that's included in the contract amount.

The OP could just throw a number at it and hope for the best...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ah, so cash then...gotcha!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Ah, so cash then...gotcha!


Yeah real cash, none of them loonies or toonies:canadaflag:....payup


----------



## HadiCoop

Hey toonies and loonies are good for coffee...


----------



## Defcon 5

HadiCoop said:


> Hey toonies and loonies are good for coffee...


At Timmys???


----------



## Mike_PS

looks like the OP received the info he was looking for so no need to leave the thread open


----------

